# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update | NEW models added - 09/03/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 13.**16.1453 
09/03/2017*    *Samsung module update*   *Added NEW Models:*  *SM-A810F*   - Custom Root, Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A810S*  - Custom Root, Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A810YZ* - Custom Root, Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-T285YD* - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore 
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nader102

مرحبا يا عرب انا عضو جديد من فلسطين
بدى تساعدونى بمشكلتى

----------


## Shnnee

مرحبا

----------

